# Chicken in a Bag?



## Dashus Yield (Jan 25, 2008)

Is there a recipe for chicken in a bag? I searched and didnt find anything.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 25, 2008)

*bag a chicken*




Dashus Yield said:


> Is there a recipe for chicken in a bag? I searched and didnt find anything.


should be a recipe or two on bag. basicly   same as usual, put what ever u want in bag with chicken, bake the times it says on bag. i seem to remember it takes less time.

babe


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is one, have not done it myself so cant vouch for it:
*ROAST CHICKEN WITH ROSEMARY (IN COOKING BAG)*

I did a google search for chicken in a bag, lets see if I can link it in here so you can see all the results not just this one:
chicken in a bag - Google Search

I use Mozilla Firefox and have no idea if that will effect the ability of IE users to access the link.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 28, 2008)

Jamie Oliver cooked a chicken in a bag on one occasion.

Otherwise if you just mean a normal oven bag, you choose your own recipe and follow the instructions on the pack.


----------

